# You know what really grinds my gears???



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Well...not really. I just find this kind of puzzling. I've noticed a lot of pictures on this site of BOTL and SOTL enjoying fine, hand crafted cigars....and in their other hand is a mass produced beer.

Such refined tastes when it comes to tobacco, yet content to drink the Black & Mild of the beer world. This is common and expected amongst those of the general public. But to make a conscious decision to smoke premium cigars but not aim for the same quality in your beer, that I don't get. And some of these people enjoy quality scotch or other spirits but will happily settle for a can of PBR when it comes to beer, possibly not knowing that anything else exists. Now granted I know there are a good deal of folks on this site who love craft beer...more than you'd find in the general population...but I would've thought there would be even great numbers.

Maybe some folk are unaware that there is beer other than what you find at the local 7-11 or Food Lion....just as their are other cigars than what you see behind those same counters.

Granted there are legitimate reasons to drink these beers, and they have their place and time. Maybe that's what your Dad or Gramps drank and it's one of those "good enough for them..good enough for me" type of things. There are well over 50 different styles of beer, and yet the mass macro-lager that makes it to the local corner store all represent one style. 30 different brands...all the same beer. There are thousands of craft breweries in the USA producing some of the best beer around the world. 

Maybe next time you find yourself staring at that 30 pack of Duff, you go around the corner to the nearest specialty, wine, or package store and pick up some IPA or Stout from a local brewery. Or maybe you can get a Pilsner or Lager from one of these guys and find out what that style of beer should really taste like.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

why do you have to be a beer snob? that really grinds my gears. some people don't have specialty, wine, or package store around the corner.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Really? I guess the no snob policy does not extend from cigars to beer. I drink what I like, and I like what I drink. I enjoy a good beer every now and then, but what is in my refridgerator at all times? MILLER F-ING LITE! Call it the hometown supporter in me, but I like ML. I also enjoy Hacker Pschorr (and other imports as well as domestics), as well as the beer from the many local micro breweries here in MilTown. Hell I will drink Budweiser *gasp* if I have to, even though it is probably against the law in WI. I just like what I like, and I won't judge anybody for drinking anything. You can't after you have had Milwaukee's Best or Natural Ice.

I was really with you from the title, as it is from my favorite show Family Guy


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I suppose it could have been less snarky, I'll drink Bud and Miller and anything else too but I would prefer something else. Free beer is better than no beer. But given a choice I'll choose to support the small local brewery that uses quality ingredients....no hints of 7 yr, old burnt vanilla just a preference for drinking locally and drinking small batch beers. If you like what you like that's fine but I meant it more for those who don't know there's other beer out there. Sometimes it's hard to leave a comfort zone...I get that.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

A nice cold Miller or Leini compliments a cigar just fine if you ask me. Although it's really a treat when I find a beer that I can taste the burnt madagascar vanilla enfused hops... mmmmmmm!


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

yes, a little less "snarky" would have been nice. not that i don't enjoy a fine, well crafted beer, when i can get my hands on one. since OK has only low point beer we can't just go to the local shit and get to pick up something a little more refined than the good ole red and white.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> yes, a little less "snarky" would have been nice.


:tpd: no worries, as long as you weren't in serious angry rant mode. I really like beer tastings where you get to taste a bunch of different stuff where you don't have to commit to anything, that way I know what I like when I go shopping. Even our local megamarts carry a pretty decent selection. Guess that is what you get living in a beer town.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Guess that is what you get living in a beer town.


you got an extra room to let?


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> yes, a little less "snarky" would have been nice. not that i don't enjoy a fine, well crafted beer, when i can get my hands on one. since OK has only low point beer we can't just go to the local shit and get to pick up something a little more refined than the good ole red and white.


Recently, NC managed to get the alcohol cap lifted (although there it was 5% I believe) and GA has an amendment going through the motions to do the same. Hopefully, lawmakers in OK will have similar legislation put forth in the coming years to bring more brews and breweries to OK.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Recently, NC managed to get the alcohol cap lifted (although there it was 5% I believe) and GA has an amendment going through the motions to do the same. Hopefully, lawmakers in OK will have similar legislation put forth in the coming years to bring more brews and breweries to OK.


Ha, that'll be the day!:al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Maybe some folk are unaware that there is beer other than what you find at the local 7-11 or Food Lion....


Really? I never knew that, thanks for edumacating me about beer.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I won't tell you what to smoke or drink and please do me the same courtesy. I am quite content with my Bud and my Molson in my refrigerator. I have had the 'good' beers and the cost/benefit is not there on a consistent basis. Besides, most of it runs down my chin when I try to drink it with my nose stuck up in the air. I thought that this group was my one refuge from pretentious garbage like this. Rant mode remaining on.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, Not really sure how to respond to a post like that. As some may know
from my posts. I like small craft beers and Microbrews. But I never push my tastes onto anyone. I have many buddies who are very happy drinking Bud and Miller,etc and that is fine with me. To each his own and everyone has their own tastes and opinions. :ss


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't drink beer.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Leeboob said:


> yes, a little less "snarky" would have been nice. not that i don't enjoy a fine, well crafted beer, when i can get my hands on one. since OK has only low point beer we can't just go to the local shit and get to pick up something a little more refined than the good ole red and white.


There are many great reasons to live in Oklahoma--beer is not one of them. Growing up on 3.2 Keystone and Coors Light, you don't really know what else is out there unless you venture into a liquor store, which in some towns is the social equivalent of walking into a known crackwhore den. Moving to Texas was a huge learning curve in terms of access to good beer...walking into a store to find more than 3-4 brands was overwhelming. I feel for ya, Leeboob...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I do enjoy craft beers as well as the domestics, but for me it is easier to drink a domestic with a cigar than it is to try to match a craft beer with a cigar. There is no way that I can have an IPA and a cigar, the IPA in my opinion takes away from the cigar. Stouts are way to heavy for me. Even though one of the best beers I have ever had was Bells Expedition Stout, if you haven't heard of it check it out, a great site if you don't know about it is ratebeer.com. But right now in my fridge is Amberbock and Three Floyds Pride and Joy. That is kind of like my cigar selection as well, I have Famous Nic 3000s and also PAN 64s.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Feel free not to be offended by an observation. I already know what most drink. Nobody has to justify that to me. I understand why people drink what they drink. But why doesn't the demand for a certain level of quality (ingredients, workmanship) in cigars translate over to beer?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

There are "utility" beers, and there are "good" beers.... 

I drink both.

Then again, there are also "great beers you made yourself"


Must be another category all together.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Really? I never knew that, thanks for edumacating me about beer.


The things we can learn at CS........


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I've learned my butt occasionally itches.


I think I caught something from Tom.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I've learned my butt occasionally itches.
> 
> I think I caught something from Tom.


:r :r :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Feel free not to be offended by an observation. I already know what most drink. Nobody has to justify that to me. I understand why people drink what they drink. But why doesn't the demand for a certain level of quality (ingredients, workmanship) in cigars translate over to beer?


Are you saying friends don't let friends smoke Cremosas :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

My butt is starting to itch again. Must pour some Bud on it. Sorry for jumping your stuff earlier but no sense in dictating choice in beer or cigars to some of us who are set in our ways. Besides, I drink what I like and don't need a fancy name or label to keep me happy.:al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Well...not really. I just find this kind of puzzling. I've noticed a lot of pictures on this site of BOTL and SOTL enjoying fine, hand crafted cigars....and in their other hand is a mass produced beer.
> 
> Such refined tastes when it comes to tobacco, yet content to drink the Black & Mild of the beer world. This is common and expected amongst those of the general public. But to make a conscious decision to smoke premium cigars but not aim for the same quality in your beer, that I don't get. And some of these people enjoy quality scotch or other spirits but will happily settle for a can of PBR when it comes to beer, possibly not knowing that anything else exists. Now granted I know there are a good deal of folks on this site who love craft beer...more than you'd find in the general population...but I would've thought there would be even great numbers.
> 
> ...


I think what has happened here is a mixed message. Kudos for toning down the "snarkiness" (your word - not mine). I honestly believe your original post here is genuine and not intended to offend. Your first sentence says it all - "I just find this kind of puzzling". *However*, the title of this thread, carries a much different message - that you are angry and annoyed. Yes, you started off by saying "Well...not really" but the initial tone (by your title) had already been set.

Just my :2 observation.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I drink Miller Lite. Why you ask?
Because even after having been in many different countries and trying many different beers I like the taste of ML better than any other I have tried.
Good enough of a reason for me.:2


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I will only drink most domestic mass-market beers if that's the only thing available, or if it's free. Otherwise I avoid them like the plague. But it's whatever floats your boat as far as I care - I don't care whether you smoke El Productos and drink Pearl Beer, but you wouldn't catch me dead with either in my hands.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Personally, I could care less what's in the other fellow's glass.

In fact, one argument _in favor _of choosing a domestic factory beer to accompany one's cigar is that one will _never _have to worry about the flavor of the beer _overwhelming _the flavor of _even the mildest_ cigar.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Why buy beer when you can brew your own?! :al 

I have a special batch right now in the secondary fermentor that I made to accompany cigars. It's a porter with lots of roasty, bready malts in there and low on the hops. I plan on celebrating my first glass of it with an aged cremosa.  

SB


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

SilvrBck said:


> Why buy beer when you can brew your own?! :al


Same reason I don't change my own oil: I'd rather pay someone else do do it right.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would never drink any alcoholic beverage...never, ever!!!! It's the devils drink!!! It's water or milk for me..Yes sir!! :ss 

To each his own.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I think what has happened here is a mixed message. Kudos for toning down the "snarkiness" (your word - not mine). I honestly believe your original post here is genuine and not intended to offend. Your first sentence says it all - "I just find this kind of puzzling". *However*, the title of this thread, carries a much different message - that you are angry and annoyed. Yes, you started off by saying "Well...not really" but the initial tone (by your title) had already been set.
> 
> Just my :2 observation.


Yes precisely Pnoon. The thread title was referring to a Family Guy episode and I can see that if someone didn't get the reference, the thread would come off too harshly . Not my intentions at all. I respect this community and my tone was more of ribbing a good buddy or a pal than turning to the stranger on the barstool next to me and berating him over what he was drinking. Intricacies of language are often lost in print. Brand loyalty is a strange thing, it's okay to go on and on about how horrible cremosas are and not be snobby...but when it's your brand on trial....watch out. Apologize again if anyone was offended, again I drink all the macro-lager on occasion too...when it fits the mood...but life is too short IMO, to stick with the safe choice all the time.


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

first, how is it a referance to Family Guy? I think that saying has been around forever. just messin'
Anywho, I just think that there is nothing wrong with a quality, good tasting Budweiser. That's all. I love it, and I've got around 60 bottle caps from different beers I've tried. I won't say it's my favorite, but it's up there and it's accessible and not too pricey.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

To each their own whether it be a Swisher and a Natural Light or an Opus and a snifter of brandy. Doesn't really matter much to me as long as people are enjoying what they're doing. I drink Corona or Heineken most of the time, but have drank more than my share of the bottom shelf stuff as well. Heck, many will consider Corona donkey pee, but I like it. It bring me back to the whole "band off vs. band on" topic. There are a few people who leave the band on their cigar because they want you to KNOW they are smoking a primo stick. Many take the band off because making a fashion statement isn't why they're smoking to begin with, it's the enjoyment of the cigar, not who made it or how much it cost.  


Loved that Family Guy episode BTW. Shoot, I love most if not all Family Guy episodes.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Snobbery aside, I was surprised by the responses to a recent thread about favorite beers. I'll drink MGD or Bud if I'm at a party and that's what's in the fridge, but I'm usually willing to shell out the extra bucks for better beer (and as a student, I really don't have the extra bucks to spend!).

All this talk about beer is making me thirsty. It's early in the day, but I am on spring break... :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

As much as I hate the Bud's and Coors Light's of the world, I understand everyone has different tastes. I make it a point to bring better beers to a party/BBQ, and always have my house stocked for when people come over. I have converted quite a bit of people, but you will always have the ones who still drink the macros, whether its due to price or sheer enjoyment. I will say that on a 95 degree day, if I am washing the car or playing softball, a Miller Light tastes a lot better then a tripple or IPA.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> In fact, one argument _in favor _of choosing a domestic factory beer to accompany one's cigar is that one will _never _have to worry about the flavor of the beer _overwhelming _the flavor of _even the mildest_ cigar.


:r And when you run out you can hit the kitchen tap. 

Sterling big-mouth when 15yr old is the tastiest stuff around.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ky toker said:


> :r And when you run out you can hit the kitchen tap.


I really think Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Natty, etc are basically colored water with some yeast. :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Gregg said:


> I really think Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Natty, etc are basically colored water with some yeast. :r


I was with ya until you said with some yeast.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

ky toker said:


> :r And when you run out you can hit the kitchen tap.
> 
> Sterling big-mouth when 15yr old is the tastiest stuff around.


 Water snobs!!!

Everyone knows 94' New York Municipal Water from a Moen is where it's at!!!:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't forget to try, Duff Extra-Dry!!!!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Gregg said:


> I really think Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Natty, etc are basically colored water with some yeast. :r


:r I dare ye' to try Tops. It actually had a green hue. IIRC it was a white can with a top hat and cane.

All beer has its place, it just isn't in my frig. :r Naw, I do drink Bud time to time.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Gregg said:


> I really think Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Natty, etc are basically colored water with some yeast. :r


I have it on good authority that they all put AT LEAST one hop in each batch. 

I drink Coors Light on the golf course, which is where I also smoke cheaper cigars, and for the same reasons. I want a drink and a cigar that I can enjoy while doing something else that has my full attention.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Really? I guess the no snob policy does not extend from cigars to beer. I drink what I like, and I like what I drink. I enjoy a good beer every now and then, but what is in my refridgerator at all times? MILLER F-ING LITE! Call it the hometown supporter in me, but I like ML. I also enjoy Hacker Pschorr (and other imports as well as domestics), as well as the beer from the many local micro breweries here in MilTown. Hell I will drink Budweiser *gasp* if I have to, even though it is probably against the law in WI. I just like what I like, and I won't judge anybody for drinking anything. You can't after you have had Milwaukee's Best or Natural Ice.
> 
> I was really with you from the title, as it is from my favorite show Family Guy


you live in South Africa?


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

tiptone said:


> I have it on good authority that they all put AT LEAST one hop in each batch.


Once, a worker's hand slipped and he accidentally put two in one batch...they gave him his walking papers on the spot!:r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't drink american beer as being raised on Canadian beer since I was five it goes straight through me with no effect. I get a better buzz drinking my daily cup of Maple syrup.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Prefy said:


> I can't drink american beer as being raised on Canadian beer since I was five it goes straight through me with no effect. I get a better buzz drinking my daily cup of Maple syrup.


Your not drinking the right beer. Lots of great american beer to be had and and lots of canadion swill around as well. Any country can produce good beer and bad beer and sell it. Do not sterio type things all togather. If ya want some ideas in good beer? send me a pm. Black label does not count as good beer, nor does fosters. And no flack till ya read where is is brewed from.

Stacey


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

beer... pah. 

Who wants an orange whip? 
Orange whip?... 
orange whip?...
three orange whips!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> beer... pah.
> 
> Who wants an orange whip?
> Orange whip?...
> ...


I think I will have one too instead of the Root Beer...:r


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

ultimately we have to do what we like,


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Your not drinking the right beer. Lots of great american beer to be had and and lots of canadion swill around as well. Any country can produce good beer and bad beer and sell it. Do not sterio type things all togather. If ya want some ideas in good beer? send me a pm. Black label does not count as good beer, nor does fosters. And no flack till ya read where is is brewed from.
> 
> Stacey


:tpd: It's kinda like saying great cigars only come from Cuba. One needs to be able to define the nuances that relate to the country of origin. There are manyt tastes that can be found in products of one country and not in anything from any other country. To say America doesnt make any good beers is about as close minded as one can be.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

If I could only have one type of beer for the rest of my life, I wouldn't trade my Boulevard Pale Ale for any beer from ANY country. People may call me crazy, but I've spent a lot of time in Europe and I appreciate beers from all over the world, but my favorite is brewed right here in KC. I'm actually getting nervous about moving away again because I don't know if I'm going to be able to find it... Isn't beer great though? It's so much fun to travel and try the beers that are brewed in different places.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pistol said:


> Isn't beer great though? It's so much fun to travel and try the beers that are brewed in different places.


Me and the misses are starting to look into planning a trip to Belgium next year, of course to see the beautiful European architecture!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Gregg said:


> Me and the misses are starting to look into planning a trip to Belgium next year, of course to see the beautiful European architecture!


If you want to save on the airfair fly to chicago and go to Hopleaf... they specialize in Belgium beer (over 200 varities) and they serve each drink in its traditional cup


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mastershogun said:


> If you want to save on the airfair fly to chicago and go to Hopleaf... they specialize in Belgium beer (over 200 varities) and they serve each drink in its traditional cup


Was thinking of the Belgium fest in Boston this summer to be honest


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

If it taste good I drink it, and I dont care if it cost a buck a bottle or 5.. 

hell matter of fact I would rather it cost a buck that way I can buy 5..


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Because not only is it less filling, it also taste's great. There is a reason Miller and Bud are the biggest selling beers, it is because they have an average beer taste, that doesn't offend anyone. Just like I would smoke Monte's and Cohiba's most of the timeif I could, I would prefer a high quality brew. But time and/or economics won't allow for it, so I grab what will satisfy, not necessarily what the preferred choice is.:al


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

DonWeb said:


> beer... pah.
> 
> Who wants an orange whip?
> Orange whip?...
> ...


Thanks Donweb, I had been looking for a new sig line!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I think ringing sales figures into a debate is the wrong way to go. I relate it to music, usually the top selling artists are by far the talented. Why do they sell? Marketting, marketting, looks, and marketting.


----------

